# New member



## Sarahmarie (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello all. Going thru some tough times in my marriage and hoping this board will give me some help.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy Sarah,

You can find plenty good advice here but it can sometimes take a thick skin as well. Usually denial of the truth is one of those big factors that people
see here all the time but honestly I find it to be more common in men than women. You'll have to pick and choose the advice given to put into consideration
but understand that most here have been through situations that give them real world knowledge. Sorry you had to find this forum in the first place.

Best Luck!!

Mr. Married


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to TAM, @Sarahmarie 

You have definitely come to best place in the world for help and solid advise!

Welcome to the TAM Family!*


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Can you tell us one thing that is troubling in your marriage?

If you are concerned about privacy; there is a Private Members Section. You can see it on the Forums page. After you have made 30 posts, you are eligible to post there.


----------

